# David Dickson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 9, 2006)

David Dickson, Scottish Covenanter ("the Apostle of the Covenant") lived from around 1583 to December 1662. He was the author of the first commentary on the Westminster Confession, _Truth's Victory Over Error_, co-author (with James Durham) of _The Sum of Saving Knowledge_, commentaries on the Psalms, Matthew, Hebrews and New Testament Epistles, _Therapeutica Sacra: or Cases of Conscience resolved_, various poems and other works. He also coordinated an effort to produce a series of Puritan commentaries on portions of the Scriptures as well. 

More on his life and works may be found here and here.

David Dickson on Psalm 1

David Dickson on Ceremonial Musical Instruments from Psalm 4

David Dickson on Psalm 45

David Dickson on Psalm 85

David Dickson on Psalm 150

David Dickson on Headcoverings from 1 Corinthians 11


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

David Dickson's commentary on Hebrews is available online in pdf format here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 4, 2007)

David Dickson, _Therapeutica Sacra_, Chapter 4: Of the Covenant of Redemption


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd like to get this this. There is a version online but it is poor quality.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 29, 2007)

I recently got a copy of David Dickson's commentaries on the Epistles of Paul, James, Peter, John and Jude. It is a pleasure to read Dickson.


----------

